

How the police behaves in Spain for the Pope's visit. - edu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zJCgUu5mtE#t=78s

======
jsavimbi
You can see how tough that cop was that he needed his buddies to get her off
him after he sucker punched her. It's a shame that Spain can barely pay its
bills yet has no problem hosting a papal visit with all the expenses that it
incurs and simultaneously sending out the goon squad after those who protest
the waste. From the other side, protesters have been disrupting life in Madrid
for the past couple of months and I'm pretty sure that the residents are quite
tired of it by now, but that never justifies lawless violence at the hands of
the state. It's hypocritical to ask for the resignation of Gaddafi and Assad
while you're beating your own people in the streets.

